# Kindle 3 indexing issue with "my clippings": battery drained



## kpauly (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

I've got my Kindle 3 for a couple of weeks now and have had to recharge at least every 5 days. Though I use my Kindle quite a lot, WiFi is mostly switched off and I don't use a case. At first, I noticed that the 115 or so books from the Gutenberg Project got stuck in "Items not yet indexed yet", and since indexing is known to drain the battery I removed those .mobi files from my Kindle (anyway, I mostly use it to read pdf articles). However, the "my clippings" file with the notes from my pdf articles is also stuck in the "Items not yet indexed", and consequently the battery still lasts only a few days. The indexing just doesn't seem to happen, even not for this single file and after a couple of days, even not after opening those files... What can I do to force indexing of the My Clippings file (or the .mobi books; I can live without the latter for the time being but not without the note taking)? Or is there any other way to get anywhere near the claimed battery life?

Thanks for any advice,
Klaas


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use clippings, but I would try this:

1. Connect your Kindle to your computer via the USB cable. 

2. Copy the clippings file to your computer.

3. Delete the clippings file from your Kindle using your computer.

4. Empty the trash on your computer.

5. Eject the Kindle from the computer and restart it, via the menu or by holding the slider switch for 15-40+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.

6. Check for indexing items. Assuming all is OK, then:

7. Hook the Kindle back up to the computer, and drag the clippings file back into the documents folder. 

8. Check for indexing items.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm currently having the same problem. I was able to delete the clippings file without trouble... but when I copied it back over, the kindle got stuck on indexing again.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The first thing to understand is that your notes are stored with the document; if you look at your Kindle "documents" folder you will see .azw or .pdf files (the books themselves) and .mbp files which contain your reading position, bookmarks, notes etc for that particular book.

The .mbp file is not readable or editable, so the Kindle puts a copy of *all *your bookmarks and notes from *all *your books into a readable text file - "My Clippings.txt".

This means you can copy this file to your PC and read your notes there.

See http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200504380 where it says:



> If you wish, you can make changes to the file and transfer it back to your Kindle. Changing your "My Clippings" file does not affect any notes, bookmarks, or highlights you've made in the actual content. The next time you read the content, you can still use them for navigation and reference.


So you don't need the "My Clippings" file on your Kindle, if you are having indexing problems with it then you can copy it to your PC and then delete it, and the notes should still be there on your books (test this to make sure, of course!). Hopefully this should solve the indexing problem.

If you are making a lot of notes (and taking clippings) then I would suggest you copy "My Clippings" off and delete it on a regular basis.

Once it's on your PC it's just text so you can read it with Notepad or import into Word or whatever and edit or format the notes as you wish.

If you want to keep some of the notes in "My Clippings" on the Kindle (for instance if you want to consolidate your notes there rather than on your PC), you can copy it off, edit it then copy the edited one back. Pay attention to the formatting of the file and make sure you maintain it; the row of "=" signs is at the bottom of each note.

If you do this you'll need to keep an eye on the indexing to make sure it doesn't break again - if it does it may be something in your notes it doesn't like - you'll have to pin down what by trial and error.


----------

